# Wormer Question?



## Carpenter Ranch (Aug 2, 2010)

What wormer do you suggest for Mini Nubians. I was looking a SafeGaurd & there are some wormers you put in their grain. Has anyone had any luck with the feed type wormers? Also, how long after kidding would you wait to worm your does? I had a doe whose kids got chilled when they were born. The kids are up & going good now, they are a week old, but there is definately a difference between them & my other batch of kids. Should I wait longer to worm the doe with the chilled kids?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on your location as far as what wormers aren't resistant...here, Safeguard(febendazole) has become resistant. I use Ivermectin horse paste at triple the goat weight and dose, when needed. Valbazen is good for tapeworms, and if your goats have tapeworms, you'll see the segments in the poop.

I personally don't worm my does as soon as they kid...Never have and recently started doing my own fecals on them and will run fecals on freshened does within a week of delivery..if I see more than a few eggs( barberpole is what I've seen here) I dose them with ivermectin paste 60-70lb does get 1cc every 10 days for 3 doses. If you feel that your does need wormed, it won't hurt the kids.


----------

